# A good reason not To by shoe or clothes on line



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Although its on Amazon it didn´t come from them. 

I will need new shoes, probably, before my trip so ask Amazon for trainers with side zip, (that's what I have now and they are so easy to put on).
They arrived this morning and when I felt the weight of the box I thought "They will be going back" 1lb 9 oz including the box, far to light 
I thought. I didn´t Bother to try them on.
a) My fault for not looking properly, the zip is a decoration
b) the soles are so thin I will feel every stone.
c) the uppers feel like cardboard.

for 51.45€ I did expect something better. 
Re-labeled with the label for DPD that was in the box and hope I don´t have to pay anything for return.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

You don't pay for Amazon returns.

You do log into your Amazon account, find that order under My Orders and notify them that you are sending stuff back and follow the instructions they send you. It's simple.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> You don't pay for Amazon returns.
> 
> You do log into your Amazon account, find that order under My Orders and notify them that you are sending stuff back and follow the instructions they send you. It's simple.


That is exactly what I did Alan and Amazon even sent me an email with a link. Just a name and address the bottom bit goes in the box to send back so there is no barcode.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yep, and that's why I'm happy to buy shoes and clothes from Amazon. If they aren't right back they go with far less hassle than having to go shopping. But then I can't stand shopping.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Narrrrr, just don't do it.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

raynipper said:


> Narrrrr, just don't do it.
> 
> Ray.


That's why I buy clothes online Ray.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I used to make most of my top clothes, then I met Hans, he had 2 dogs and clothes were not so important if you wanted to crawl about on the floor with them, I swapped to wearing jeans, or shorts in the summer time, I can´t remember the last time I wore a dress or skirt, might have been the day we married >, so to buy jeans off the internet is no problem as long as I get the same make. 
Charity shop shopping, now that was something else, full of surprises they are.

Shoes are another thing, this is the first time I have tried from Amazon, I think I will wait until I can go to the shoe shops again.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Remember, always read the reviews, starting with the bad ones. Avoid buying stuff with few reviews if you can, especially if they're all good, most people have enough mates to get 5 or 10 good reviews.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> Remember, always read the reviews, starting with the bad ones. Avoid buying stuff with few reviews if you can, especially if they're all good, most people have enough mates to get 5 or 10 good reviews.


Are there reviews on clothes and shoe Alan, I have never looked.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

There are on Amazon UK for clothes for sure. Lots of comments on sizing which is very helpful, along with general quality and failings.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

erneboy said:


> There are on Amazon UK for clothes for sure. Lots of comments on sizing which is very helpful, along with general quality and failings.


Do you get the things you want from the UK Alan?


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Unfortunately due to shops being in lockdown, we have both had to buy stuff on line. The good news is that overall this has saved money as it didn't involve car parking fees, coffee out and the inevitable lunch too!

It has been a little hit or miss though:-

- I bought 2 pairs of Levi jeans from fleabay...which were both fake. The seller got their account closed as a result and I got my money back.

- I bought a new pair of day-to-day wear boots which were size 10 (my size) but are a very loose size 10. I have kept them but would probably not have bought them in that size in a physical shop had I tried them on.

- Mrs GMJ has been more prolific in buying from various companies on line, with an 80% success rate I reckon. The odd thing here or there gets sent back but overall most things she has chosen have stayed.

- I have had success with vests from Ebay and Cotton Traders (I have felt the cold this winter for the first time...must be getting old) and T shirts from M&S. I have not owned a T shirt since I was a young un as I don't like things tight around my neck but there are V necked T shirts...who'd have thought??!!

I suspect that as soon as the shops open again here in Wales I could be in for some heavy retail days!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I do buy clothes and shoes on line but only things that I have had before and know exactly how it behaves out in the real world. Once I find something I like I just buy it again. Might be in a different colour but that is all. It maddens me when a perfectly good item is no longer available. It means a trip to the dreaded shops to find an alternative, all the while grumbling and moaning at not finding exactly what I want.

You can get shoes and trainers with velcro straps Jan. I have a pair and they are my go to pair for grabbing on the run. Because I have funny feet I have to wear proper walking boots for dog walking and they take ages to lace up. It is the clue to Georgia that we are actually, at last, really, going OUT!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

JanHank said:


> Do you get the things you want from the UK Alan?


Mainly Jan, but no longer due to brexit. Stuff hasn't been getting here.

I buy stuff on Amazon.es. A lot of the things I'd have bought from the UK can be found there. I don't know how it would work trying to send stuff back to .uk from Spain. Maybe it's fine, I've never tried that. What I buy from .uk, .de and .fr is stuff I'm certain of. Like Pat I tend to buy several items of an article of clothing I like.


----------

